# Routes West of Topanga ?



## PTV (Nov 16, 2008)

Heading towards the PCH, on Topanga, Is there any left turn you can take to loop back to Ventura Blvd/Valley - or do you have to go all the way down to PCH and loop back that way ?


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

I'm sure others know better than me, but there are two routes you can take before reaching PCH. Both take you westward.

1. About a third of the way down Topanga, make a right onto Old Topanga Canyon Road. It'll send you up some decent hills and eventually put you down onto Mulholland Highway near Calabasas. The corner does not a stop light, BTW. A very pretty ride.

2. Go a little further down Topanga, past the Old Topanga turn. Make a right onto Fernwood Pacific Drive. It eventually merges into Tuna Canyon Road, then Saddle Peak Road, and then Stunt Road. Head downhill on Stunt and you'll reach Mulholland Highway. This is a leg-breaker, but a spectacular one.


----------



## PTV (Nov 16, 2008)

Thanks very much..... leg breaker in deed - probably hard to avoid that 
Thanks again....


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

PTV said:


> *Heading towards the PCH, on Topanga*, Is there any left turn you can take to loop back to Ventura Blvd/Valley - or do you have to go all the way down to PCH and loop back that way ?


to clarify - heading _down_ Topanga towards the coast?

Mapei's routes would all be right turns then.

The only "loop" is to descend Old Topanga, then turn left at the stop/junction with Topanga Cyn and head back up. Or vice-versa.


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

Thanks, H'wood. I've corrected my post. They're all RIGHT TURNS, heading southward.


----------



## PTV (Nov 16, 2008)

Thanks again - but I guess I meant East....any routes East of Topanga that connect back with Ventura Blvd ?


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

PTV said:


> Thanks again - but I guess I meant East....any routes East of Topanga that connect back with Ventura Blvd ?


not unless your tires have knobbies 



//since Topanga runs to the coast, i.e. east/west, I'll assume you mean "south of"


----------



## JSR (Feb 27, 2006)

You'll be much happier following Mapei's advice than trying to find routes to the East. Eastward lie Sunset or San Vicente, then Sepulveda. Not much fun that way.

Westward are Mapei's routes plus the many routes related to Mulholland. Much beautiful scenery, with modest to none-at-all motor traffic.

Return to the valley via Mureau Road, which is found just North of the 101.

JSR


----------



## PTV (Nov 16, 2008)

Thanks all.....

I did Santa Maria Road/Dirt Mulholland on my MTB - that was fun ....I guess that is the only route the the south of Topanga....I'll head West/North !


----------

